# Gto problems!!!



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Okay so I got an 05 GTO about a week and half ago. It is procharged and that is all I know about it. It has 34000 miles on it and I really love the car. Now for the downside. I was driving the other day and my car started smoking pretty bad. So I pulled over and I saw that oil came out the dipstick. So I looked over the car and everything else looks fine. I put some oil in and forgot about it. Then a couple of days later I drove it again and the car started overheating and coolant was spraying everywhere from the bottom driver side. I pulled everything and can't find anything wrong. Well now the car is starting to almost die out as it idles. I am fed up and I really need some suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

My Goat is naturally aspirated and my knowledge of forced induction systems is limited, but the labor invovled with installing a supercharger has to be done EXACTLY to spec. Not to mention, other parts such as the heads and exhaust manifolds need to be replaced to allow for the extra airflow. The computer has to be tuned to accomodate for more fuel, air, spark advance, ect. All of the accessory parts need to be installed to an exact spec as well. The slightest off-torqued nut or bolt (like on the intake manifold) will have a negative domino effect on every other part in the engine.

Did you buy the car from a dealership or private party sale? Do you have any papers on where the supercharger was installed? Warranty? 

Is it burning fluids or just leaking them? Is it both? If it's only leaking that's an easier fix than burning. If you smell something almost sweet and see white smoke your head gasket is blown. Blue smoke is oil and smells like it sounds. Your best bet is to have the car looked at it by a shop that specializes in high performance cars and has a good reputation installing forced-induction systems. Unfortauntely, I don't know of any near you. I'm in the Ocala Gainesville area as well. And sorry for all the talking, but I don't know the best way of explaining supercharger issues.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Well the car does have a power train warranty but I am sure I would need to remove the procharger before I take in even though I bought the car with it installed. There is some white smoke coming out of the exhaust but not like it was't doing before all of this happened. Like you would see on a cool day basically. The first time the car over heated it was squirting pretty bad but I removed everything and couldn't find anything. So I refilled with coolant and let it sit and it was running fine and then it over heated again just sitting. After that time it will idle for a bit and alsmost die but then return basically. Then it will leak from someplace but only when it gets to the red and the alarm goes off. I don't thing the kit was installed right either. I called ATI and they were really helpful though and I will order all the parts needed for the kit. Hey don't worry about the talking. I think I am in the same boat. Lol. Do you think the head gasket might have blown?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Does the exhaust smell sweet? Start it without the radiator cap and see if pours out the radiator fill once you start it. The white smoke sounds like a head gasket.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

White smoke always means head gasket. installing a super charger requires removing and replacing the old intake manifold and old head gasket. Even if it's not "blown" it may not be installed tightly enough.

Bottom line is the coolant is escaping somewhere, and it sounds to me like it's leaking all over the place since you say you can't spot anywhere in particular. Either that or it's a combination of burning and leaking at the same time. Different temps yield different pressure in the motor which will cause leaks to appear out of no where in different spots. But if you've got a warranty on the car and the dealership put a warranty with the procharger installed, they're liable to fix the problem.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh yeah, I also wanted to mention that the oil coming out of the dipstick indicates that the crankcase isn't venting right, i.e the the PCV valve and/or hose could be faulty. Again though you need to mess with the PCV system when installing a supercharger. That will most likely solve your oil issue. The only way for pressure to escape is either out the PCV...or if that's bad then the dipstick


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Quitcher bichen..YOU HAVE A PROCHARGER!!


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh your from the ville....I live close by. What color is your goat? I have prolly waved at you or at least flashed my lights at you. I goto test N tune at the track every once and a while, i have the 06 IBM with the custom blue halo headlights.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

The procharger kit does not require any of the heads or manifold to be removed. It is a direct bolt on and tune. Yea the procharger was installed when I got the car from the dealer but the warranty is from a third party company so I have a feeling they don't know there was a procharger on the car. So they might not cover if it is on there. So I might remove it for the fix and reinstall it correctly and get good a tune a Rollins Auto. My GTO is silver with black rims. I might have passed you. I have seen a black one with cams and stuff. Not sure. If you want to meet up so you can see the car tell me bro. Anyways the head gasket might be blown but it might also be the tstat. I guess the only way to find out is to send it in. Where is the track at?


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, Jeremy Formato will be at rollins thur and firday this week, I HIGHLY reccommend him. he has tuned both of my GTOs, he is a stand up guy, great prices and is very knowledgable. If you need his cell, hit me up. hell, hit me up anyways. I am always down to admire a nice goat.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea I will send you a private message with my info so we can chill. Maybe you can give some help with my Goat. This thing is being stubborn.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Mechanic wise I suck...but I rock at custom fabrications..you should see my headlights. I had surgery yesterday so im out of comission for a few days. But when im better I am down for some chillin. If you are looking for a great mechanic, my buddy andy is the man, he does all my work for super cheap. Ill get u his number. He installed my new rear end for like 200. Great guy.


----------

